# 1st time jintropin purchase



## Johnford064 (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone. I want to get jintropin for the first time, but don't know where to go without getting scammed. Can someone please list a website that they have used and trust? Thanks


----------



## 1HungLo (May 3, 2014)

Amazon.com


----------



## Johnford064 (May 4, 2014)

*Hgh difference*

What is the difference between jintropin, scitropin, and getropin?


----------



## NelsonB (May 5, 2014)

amason )


----------



## Johnford064 (May 5, 2014)

Nelson b, what is amason? Do u mean Amazon? I checked there. I didn't see anything


----------



## Johnford064 (May 5, 2014)

Hey 1hunglo. Have u used steroidsfax.com?


----------

